# I Might Be A Daddy



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

Well about 28 days ago i went to visit this very pretty girl and no one was stopping us so we had a bit of fun and apparently she made a nest so maybe i might be a daddy :shock:



That scary :grumpy:

Dippy xxx


----------



## Karlie (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm gonna be a daddy Too!!!!! Yeah!! Itn't it fun! well You know what I mean:baghead

:mrsthumper::bambiandthumper

LigNight


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2008)

if the babies survive we might be vgetting one - mummy is okay about this but is going to get me neutered first and back bonded with fluffball and then maybe we might get one


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish i could be a daddy but this person flipped me over then i felt this sharp pain were no bunny wants to feel pain. Next thing i know i can't make kids! :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwh No -I think I might have that soon :S 
I iz scared now :?


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a daddy


----------



## BSAR (Aug 26, 2008)

Well congrats i guess. I has not beenz a daddy yet. Buts soon I will. How many kids ya got?

Mississippi


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

i dunno yet - dunno if my babiez live - mummeh might be gettin one to come live with us... that will be interestingg


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Dippy 
:bestwishes:

I think the Mum bun and her human do most of the caretaking of the babies, so don't panic.

Ebony x


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh thankk goodeness :shock:
Dippy


----------

